# Question About Culinary Institute Of America



## al8280 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been lurking around the forums for a while and decided to create a profile. I'm an aspiring chef that plans on going to culinary school this year. One of the schools that I was looking at was the Culinary Institute of America Greystone in California. My question is mainly for people who have gone there or know a lot about the school. Is it worth going to? It's definitely costly, but I don't mind paying for it, as long as it's a good institute. Also, how hard is it to get accepted into the school? 

The other that was close by is the California Culinary Academy LCB, but I've heard some negative things about the school. Maybe some alumi can shed some light and let me know if it's worth it as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I went to CIA Greystone, but only for their Baking & Pastry program so I can't speak to the rest.  I loved my experience, the instructors were great, I learned a lot, living in Napa Valley was fantastic and I received help getting a job after graduation.  However, I had the money.  Going into that much debt to start a new career can be a tough move.  And not everyone attending classes there loved their experience.  They offer a week long career exploration class that allows you to see what the program is like.  If you decide to enroll, the cost of the exploration class is deducted from your tuition (or at least that is the way it was a few years ago).  This might be a good option for you to consider so you can make a more informed choice.  Good luck!


----------



## al8280 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks! Is it really difficult to get into? 


Jellly said:


> I went to CIA Greystone, but only for their Baking & Pastry program so I can't speak to the rest. I loved my experience, the instructors were great, I learned a lot, living in Napa Valley was fantastic and I received help getting a job after graduation. However, I had the money. Going into that much debt to start a new career can be a tough move. And not everyone attending classes there loved their experience. They offer a week long career exploration class that allows you to see what the program is like. If you decide to enroll, the cost of the exploration class is deducted from your tuition (or at least that is the way it was a few years ago). This might be a good option for you to consider so you can make a more informed choice. Good luck!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

No, they will take most anyone.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Jellly said:


> No, they will take most anyone.


That has, or access to, money!


----------

